# Engagement Photos



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I just thought I would share some of our engagement photos. We had so much fun doing them.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ahhhhh!!!! Congrats!!!!! Prettttty dog! Girl and ring   

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!  
I _love_ the photos, especially the first one.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats! The silhouette shot is cool, love the ring on the nose trick.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The silhouette one is my favourite  Great photos, I love the diversity and the first one made me totally laugh out loud


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Haha nice. Congrats guys!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I love your pictures! So nice that your dog is included too!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Wishing you guys" many happy years!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big big congrats to the two of you!! So glad you shared these!! They are all absolutely beautiful!! The only thing missing is that cute little puppy!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

All pics are awesome but that first one man, that one can go viral it's priceless!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are awesome! I love them.  Congratulations!

I can't wait to take engagement photos with the dogs. XD


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics! Major congrats to both of you!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great Pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Great pics!! Congrats!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Here are a few more.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

beautiful pics!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

those are fabulous!!! The first one and the silhouette are definitely my favorites. Oh and the one along the rocks under the bridge. What are the wedding photos going to be like?! These are awesome. Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

G-burg said:


> Big big congrats to the two of you!! So glad you shared these!! They are all absolutely beautiful!! The only thing missing is that cute little puppy!!


Thanks! Considering my luck with puppies, we opted to leave both puppies out. 



onyx'girl said:


> Congrats! The silhouette shot is cool, love the ring on the nose trick.


The ring on the nose was Kiersten's idea. She has been working it for a few weeks with Darcey. He was doing it perfectly until it came time to actually do it haha. He made it through though. It was hard getting the dogs to cooperate that day. We were at a trial the day before so they were crated most of the day. To say they were rambunctious and full of energy would be an understatement haha.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That first picture :rofl: perfect


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> those are fabulous!!! The first one and the silhouette are definitely my favorites. Oh and the one along the rocks under the bridge. What are the wedding photos going to be like?! These are awesome. Thanks for sharing them with us!


I'm not sure what the wedding photo's are going to be like yet. Our venue is a late 1800's ranch that is now a museum. Our dogs will be in the wedding too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> I'm not sure what the wedding photo's are going to be like yet. Our venue is a late 1800's ranch that is now a museum. Our dogs will be in the wedding too.




That sounds amazing and very cool! Cant wait to see those pictures. Love that you're involving the dogs.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

congrats!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great pictures, not a bad one in the bunch! Congratulations!



mycobraracr said:


> I'm not sure what the wedding photo's are going to be like yet. Our venue is a late 1800's ranch that is now a museum. *Our dogs will be in the wedding too*.


Substituting a bite pillow for a ring bearer pillow?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

These are awesome!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

tres magnifique!

I absolutely love your engagement pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations! The photos are awesome, it looks like you've got the ring bearers covered for the wedding, lol!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gosh!!! That has too be the greatest proposal pictures I've ever seen.....congrats


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats! Many happy moments and memories to come! The pictures are great!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Date set yet?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations to both of you. what beautiful pictures and a lovely ring


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Those are so amazing! Huge congrats to you guys!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bear GSD said:


> Congratulations! The photos are awesome, it looks like you've got the ring bearers covered for the wedding, lol!


Haha yes! As of now, Heidi is going to be Kierstens co-made of honor. Darcey is either going to be the ring bearer or possibly my co-best man. Kimber is going to be our flower girl. We are not sure about Xander yet. It should be interesting haha.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Date set yet?


May 2nd of next year.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Very nice pictures! You two look so happy.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## platz34 (Jan 24, 2014)

You should move the wedding back 3 days and you can toast with tequila shots....... it was just an idea. But seriously, congratulations!!! See you guys on Sunday.


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

I love these photos, the came out great! My favorite is the ring resting on the snout. Congrats to you guys!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahem.. you're welcome Ahem...  The first one is still my favorite... ever.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

SO cool!  Dog people are the best. Mine are going to be included in my photos and wedding as well. Thanks for sharing, I really enjoyed them!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> SO cool!  Dog people are the best. Mine are going to be included in my photos and wedding as well. Thanks for sharing, I really enjoyed them!


Mine too! I already told my sister that she is the one going to pair with Titan and walk him down the isle while he wears a bowtie


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Those are great - congrats to you both! I especially like the playfulness of the first one.


----------

